# Do you enjoy competition?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

of any kind


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

I cant answer because whenever I decided to participate in any activity nobody could compete with me


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Yes lol xD I'm actually very competitive lol xD like i always wanna win ;p 

I think being competitive makes me do my best like literally best because whenever I'm competing with someone i literally do my best 

My brother and I usually competes when we're kids xD we're fucking arrogant bitches and always compare each other who's got the best xD 

I eventually learned to be humble upon realising I'm Arrogant and i just take things too seriously. XD 

Now i don't compete anymore I'm more of a chill side because i probably already grew up with it  

Because i just always win and sometimes when you always win and you're always the best you'll be left alone their on top.

So i prefer low key life now. Just accepting life as it is ;p and not taking life seriously 

And upon thinking  like that, well life gets better and i actually gain more friends.


----------



## Davidkal (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes as long as it doesn't get too deep


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll answer in Geek language:


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

In my opinion, entps enjoy the aspect of winning, so they enjoy competing. Intps enjoy the "game" itself, so they don't really care about competing that much. I, personally, couldn't care less about winning/competing.

Take a look at this:
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-for...-do-you-seek-relationship-6.html#post38926146


----------



## Ackermach (Oct 23, 2015)

A bit of competition is healthy, it challenges you to grow, and you get a kick out of winning - or come close to it. 

I do like being in a collaborative where expertise can be exchanged among competent people though - competition with aggression/to climb the corporate ladder or be a higher order of authority in someway is unnecessary.


----------



## Vain (Dec 25, 2016)

No. 
People usually set themselves different standards from mine. I am satisfied only when I reach my own.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Though I can be quite competitive, I would say no. I find competition in most cases to be pointless and very anxiety inducing.

In some cases I get panic attacks from them when competing(though none ever notices, because I am very good at hiding them).


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Just because I can compete intensely instinctively doesn't inherently mean I enjoy the process. I just enjoy good results.


----------



## Phyrrha (Jul 30, 2017)

I enjoy competition but do not like people who are aggressively competitive. Fair and credible assessment is important; it really annoys me when rewards are given for social reasons rather than for the best solution.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Not really. It all seems kind of pointless. I do enjoy winning, however most of what people compete over has no meaning to me...Social status, climbing the corporate ladder, getting the most attractive, independently wealthy husband, etc...It's all pointless in the end. Would rather live my life on my own terms than be a slave to the world's expectations on what a "successful" life looks like.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Not really. It all seems kind of pointless. I do enjoy winning, however most of what people compete over has no meaning to me...Social status, climbing the corporate ladder, getting the most attractive, independently wealthy husband, etc...It's all pointless in the end. Would rather live my life on my own terms than be a slave to the world's expectations on what a "successful" life looks like.


You don't have to live your life on others' terms to compete. You could simply compete only for things you care about.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

For the most part, I love competing. It forces me to work faster and better, and it's all the more fun when the people you're playing with our actually trying too.

The instant bad feelings start to develop, i.e., win at all costs, I lose interest very quickly.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Not at all. I have nothing to prove to anyone, I know what I'm good at and what I'm not good at, no need to benchmark myself to someone else.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I enjoy playing board games. I think competition for resources is a bad idea.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Blunt Trauma Benty said:


> of any kind


I generally favor cooperation over competition. There are times when I enjoy competitive games but I get nothing out of competing against others in and of itself. I just enjoy participating in something with them. By and large I prefer cooperation in all areas of my life.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Hell yeah! The thrill of the fight is enthralling!!!


----------



## Restless Thinker (Apr 23, 2018)

I enjoy competition when there's a strong element of fun to it. "Friendly competition" in other words, as in with actual friends or people I generally get along with and know to a certain degree. I used to play Stratego with someone I knew a long time ago. I lost every single game, but I was always eager to play again the next chance I got and always enjoyed myself. There's something completely different, to me, about competing in a fun way with someone you know vs. , say, being headshotted by a complete stranger in a first person shooter.


----------



## BerserkerGambit (Jul 3, 2018)

Hell yeah man don't let the mellow demeanor fool you. Win or Lose bring em out!


----------

